# Murrells Inlet liars club



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

OK thanks to everybodies fishing reports, I wasted Saturday in the inlet with the 100s of other boats out there. Not one rod bending for hours... :fishing:

Don't get me wrong. It was a beautiful day and I would rather be fishing than not.

But I tend to question people who post things like "I am catching fish w/ every cast, blah blah blah" To the newbies on here, you had better not take anything on here as gospel thats for sure.

It's a liars club. Using fresh caught mullet and shrimp, in the peak fishing season, and catching nothing but skates, wolffish, puffers, and pins is not my idea of success.

This is the third year of October fishing that we have been skunked.....I am pretty sure I am sworn off the inlet forever, after 36 years of fishing SC.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

oh ya I forgot, saw a few needlefish at the rock jetties too 

guess all the blues, trout, and other gamefish were only at the piers


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Uh there were plenty of Fish caught at the inlet this weekend. I dont know about you but I had a friend that was fishing there and he caught fish. I would have to ask you a few questions. Did you only stay for 3 min and consider that a fishing trip? Were you there before the sun came up? Did you stay till the sun went down? Did you move around and try diffrent things? Its called fishing for a reason not everyone can be catching.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

TimKan7719 said:


> Uh there were plenty of Fish caught at the inlet this weekend. I dont know about you but I had a friend that was fishing there and he caught fish. I would have to ask you a few questions. Did you only stay for 3 min and consider that a fishing trip? Were you there before the sun came up? Did you stay till the sun went down? Did you move around and try diffrent things? Its called fishing for a reason not everyone can be catching.
> Tight Lines,
> Tim


Hehe you sound like my friend who said he limited out on Flounder two weeks ago when the first cold snap hit 

Everyone I talked to at the church boat landing said it was a bad day....

Oh don't get me wrong, we caught fish, the ones I mentioned...

We stayed dawn til dusk, fished the rocks to the creeks. Bottom rigs, trout floats, freelining....didn't matter

I know what fishing is, and my dad has fished Murrells inlet since the time you could drive a Jeep across at low tide 

My point is: it's not as good as it once was, maybe good once in a while... 
once in a blue moon. Too many boats, too much pressure, and not enough success for my to waste any more time launching a boat there.

Not when I can go to Nags Head and pull 20lb drum and blues all day long on the same bait I wasted in MI. Sorry to be negative, just being realistic opcorn:


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

The fishing is never the greatest everywere all the time. But the Inlet is a place were preditory fish feed at key times of the day. Those times are when bait is being pushed in and out of the inlet. Try fishing tere from 2 hours before till 2 hours after a tide change. Thats when the majority of the bait will be passing through the area. Oh and incomming tides the bait is going into the inlet and out going tide the bait is going out the inlet.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Tim. I am just discouraged I guess. Low tide was 10:30am at Divine's according to the chart. We were at the jettys @ 8am and a thousand boats were there, and 4 hours later it was thinned out. Hit Oak's creek all the way down to where it meets Allison and didn't catch anything but pins and wolfs....

I knew enough to fish the inlet at incoming tide and the creeks at outgoing tide. Is there something else I should know?


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

Water is still too warm. Everybody is still waiting for the real fall push. November has been THE month the past couple of years here.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

jlove1974 said:


> I knew enough to fish the inlet at incoming tide and the creeks at outgoing tide. Is there something else I should know?


yeah, go fish somewhere else next time. sorry if you had a bad day fishing dude, we all do, everywhere. you dont have to come on here and call everyone liars just because we are catching fish and you didnt. give it a rest man. youve made your little "remarks" on everyones reports, but that wasnt enough, you had to start a whole thread with the intent to call us all liars. dude, relax, have a beer, and chalk it up to a slow day of fishing.


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> yeah, go fish somewhere else next time. sorry if you had a bad day fishing dude, we all do, everywhere. you dont have to come on here and call everyone liars just because we are catching fish and you didnt. give it a rest man. youve made your little "remarks" on everyones reports, but that wasnt enough, you had to start a whole thread with the intent to call us all liars. dude, relax, have a beer, and chalk it up to a slow day of fishing.



Yeah, I agree. We all have bad fishing days, but don't go on to the forum and try to make it sound like you were somehow misled.


----------



## shawver (Oct 12, 2010)

Man, I fished the rocks on Thursday, Friday, and Saturday at the Jetti from 7am- at least 3pm everyday this week. It was terrible! Pinfish, Rays, and Crabs. There were six of us with lines in the water (using finger mullet) and we caught 9 keepers total for three days (144 man hours fishing total). We caught one 19 inch flounder, a several 14-17 inch flounder, one keeper Red (22 inches), and 1 trout (21 inches). That may sound good, but that is only 1 fish every 16 man hours. 

What water temperature should we be looking for?


----------



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

my uncle and a few went to georgetown, putting in at south island plantation landing. the three who fished that day caught 4 red 2 black and 1 trout. They caught a few over slot reds, too. If there is such terrible luck at the jetties try gtown. they accomplished this feat saturday Oct 9th. they used fresh shrimp from the gtown shrimp boats and they used half blue crabs also which produced the biggest reds. the only picture they have is on his phone of the fish and i'll try and get him to send it to me so that i may upload it. people are having success.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Jlove you have my luck. I am the fisherman's best friend. I am the one sitting on the pier not catching a thing and everyone around me is catching fish. LOL I just say " I am feeding the crabs"


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

shawver said:


> Man, I fished the rocks on Thursday, Friday, and Saturday at the Jetti from 7am- at least 3pm everyday this week. It was terrible! Pinfish, Rays, and Crabs. There were six of us with lines in the water (using finger mullet) and we caught 9 keepers total for three days (144 man hours fishing total). We caught one 19 inch flounder, a several 14-17 inch flounder, one keeper Red (22 inches), and 1 trout (21 inches). That may sound good, but that is only 1 fish every 16 man hours.
> 
> What water temperature should we be looking for?


All I know is, I tell the truth as evidently Shawver does as well.

When you are fishing at the same time, and 30ppl say they are catching fish, and two people tell you it's not true, reminds me of the story of the 12 spys in the land of Canaan.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

shawver said:


> What water temperature should we be looking for?


water temps were perfect - 68 degrees all day Sat


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

Skizzik said:


> my uncle and a few went to georgetown, putting in at south island plantation landing. the three who fished that day caught 4 red 2 black and 1 trout. They caught a few over slot reds, too. If there is such terrible luck at the jetties try gtown. they accomplished this feat saturday Oct 9th. they used fresh shrimp from the gtown shrimp boats and they used half blue crabs also which produced the biggest reds. the only picture they have is on his phone of the fish and i'll try and get him to send it to me so that i may upload it. people are having success.


I don't doubt this one bit. I had a friend who said the weekend of the first cold snap, he limited out on Flounder, Reds and some Blues. Same place, same methods, different result. That's really the only reason I went, because I actually believe him and what he says about the fishing in the inlet.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats Right there's No Fish in Murrells Inlet:
Diffently No Spots HERE try farther North

Report
thur 15 founder, 1 spotail, 3 trout
fri 19 flounder , 3 spotails
sun 75 Whiting

I didn't fish sat they don't bite Saturdays & if you found 68 deg. water 
Where the He## were you!!

But i LIE ALOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

fshnjoe said:


> Thats Right there's No Fish in Murrells Inlet:
> Diffently No Spots HERE try farther North
> 
> Report
> ...


If I want spots I'll go to the pier...jmho

I guess the fish don't bite on Saturday, and I guess the hummingbird temp sensor is lying about the water temps in 8ft of water at the rocks. 
You got pics of those fish right? In your report? lol whatever you guys crack me up. Keep up the hype, it'll keep the lights on at the pier since the Harleys are gone


----------



## LUVSPOTS (Oct 5, 2010)

*Luvspots*



jlove1974 said:


> If I want spots I'll go to the pier...jmho
> 
> I guess the fish don't bite on Saturday, and I guess the hummingbird temp sensor is lying about the water temps in 8ft of water at the rocks.
> You got pics of those fish right? In your report? lol whatever you guys crack me up. Keep up the hype, it'll keep the lights on at the pier since the Harleys are gone


I want spots and I was on the pier last thurs., fri., and sat. catching only seven. I talked to a guy who has been on the pier since mid sept. and said there have been small runs but none like the ones he is waiting for. Also I'm going back this coming weekend hoping for the big run. My experience is you have to be there when they are running.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry i forgot, went today late because spot fisherman at ramp
Bottom of tide only caught 8 founder, 2 spotails, 2 1/2 hrs.
Whatever reports ya see says MI hope ya don't think that means the jetty hasn't been anything good there since last rain
Miles & miles of creeks 
Depends on what fish ya want right tide right fish one spot
another tide , another fish another spot!!!
Good guides in the area, but they never catch fish everyday
And by the way when i WAS a guide i had to carry a camera
Now i don't, i know what i catch but Again I LIE ALOT!!!!!!!!
Good Luck


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

fshnjoe said:


> Sorry i forgot, went today late because spot fisherman at ramp
> Bottom of tide only caught 8 founder, 2 spotails, 2 1/2 hrs.
> Whatever reports ya see says MI hope ya don't think that means the jetty hasn't been anything good there since last rain
> Miles & miles of creeks
> ...


looks like alot of guides out of work down there Joe, but lots of hype coming out of the South strand. Just saw another report from Litchfield proclaiming tons of bait and blues in the surf last weekend. Of course, the poster just registered Oct 2010 and has 2 posts and no pics. Sorry I am not drinking the kool-aid


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

:fishing: opcorn: 
dont stop now....this is just getting interesting!!!!


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, I guess I'm a member of the liars club, because me and my two boys fished the surf at MB Oct6 thru the 10th. Surf was full of bait fish just a little hard to see oh and couldn't help but catch blues or lose bait to them.


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Stop feeding this troll*

Just ignore him. Anyone who thinks he's going to have a banner day every time he goes fishing is crazy. Just because others were successful in MI doesn't mean that you will be.

I've fished in the same boat with someone who caught double digit fish while i caught maybe 1-2. He keeps talking about how great Nags head and NC fishing is. My suggestion is to go there then and quit bitch ing about the fishing here. I'm not saying people don't exaggerate their catch, but I've seen nothing on here that would make me think someone is lying. No one is claiming to have caught moby dick or anything.


----------



## PISURFFISHER (Oct 22, 2009)

Exactly! I live in N.C. and have fished here for most of my 41 yrs. The only thing there is more of up here on the coast is trawlers who rape the ocean and every fisherman on the sand. That is why i now fish in S.C. There are more fish and better enforcement of the laws. i hold a lifetime N.C. sportsman lic. but choose to buy a S.C. so I have a decent chance of catching fish. M.I, Pawleys Island, Geogetown, whereever, you have to look for the fish, thats why its called fishing! This guy sounds like he needs to try fishing at Crabby Mikes or the like and be assured of a fish dinner.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Just put this one to bed. I live in the area and have fished up and down Horry County on the piers and the inlets. Fishing stinks here and what you do catch, maybe one or two a day, isn't big enough to matter anyway. 

I agree with you JLove, no one here catches fish and it's a waste of time. These guys need to stop telling tall-tales and accept the fact that they don't catch much. Fish elsewhere JLove, and spread the word about fishing not being any good. The info needs to get out there so others don't waste their time or money coming to this area to fish. And don't bother with the piers or kingfishing, they are all about worthless also.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

runincode said:


> Yep, I guess I'm a member of the liars club, because me and my two boys fished the surf at MB Oct6 thru the 10th. Surf was full of bait fish just a little hard to see oh and couldn't help but catch blues or lose bait to them.


being that you are from West by-god Virginia, you get a pass on the lying.
After all, a 2lb bluefish would impress any mountain man 

Congrats on taking your two boys fishing. I got two of my own, and trying to tell them how the fishing should be vs what it is ain't much fun :--|

Now, catch 3 at a time on a bottom rig for 2 hrs straight, then call me.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

jrabon18 said:


> . . . . I've seen nothing on here that would make me think someone is lying. . . .


I agree 110 percent with this. The folks on P&S back up reports with pics when they can, and I always look forward to seeing what's biting and reading the reports. I appreciate the locals on here keeping us up to date with what's going on. Thanks, guys and gals! 

We've had a place at MB since I was a teenager (am 43 now). I don't make down as much as I'd like, but when I do I fish it hard. I've had great days down there and crappy days as well. I've been out there with all the "right" gear and bait and not done worth a chit. If the fish aren't around (it doesn't matter where you are: inlet, jetty, surf, pier) you can't catch 'em. If the fish aren't around, no one pier is better than the other either, except maybe in the atmosphere or wherever you like to go.

All you can do is give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

MBsandflea said:


> Just put this one to bed. I live in the area and have fished up and down Horry County on the piers and the inlets. Fishing stinks here and what you do catch, maybe one or two a day, isn't big enough to matter anyway.
> 
> I agree with you JLove, no one here catches fish and it's a waste of time. These guys need to stop telling tall-tales and accept the fact that they don't catch much. Fish elsewhere JLove, and spread the word about fishing not being any good. The info needs to get out there so others don't waste their time or money coming to this area to fish. And don't bother with the piers or kingfishing, they are all about worthless also.


I can't tell if you are being sarcastic, or the newly appointed head of Grand Strand tourism promotions 

Don't get me wrong, because the majority of people don't come down to the strand to fish unless it's an afterthought. But the part about the beach renourishment posted earlier makes sense. It's tourism vs sportsman and tourism won. I guess it's a win?!

As far as the lying part goes, it WAS a bit of trolling on my part. Consider it the only thing I have caught in MI or GC in a long time! All fisherman are liars.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

jlove1974 said:


> being that you are from West by-god Virginia, you get a pass on the lying.
> After all, a 2lb bluefish would impress any mountain man
> 
> Congrats on taking your two boys fishing. I got two of my own, and trying to tell them how the fishing should be vs what it is ain't much fun :--|
> ...


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think your code is mess up there. you need a '[/QUOTE]' in there some where. Where's that code running?


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

jlove1974 said:


> I think your code is mess up there. you need a '


' in there some where. Where's that code running?[/QUOTE]

LOL! Aw I just like turning on the blues dude. (that's lights not music)


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

jlove1974 said:


> I can't tell if you are being sarcastic, or the newly appointed head of Grand Strand tourism promotions


BOTH!

But, I'll be serious this time. Since you are from the Piedmont area of NC I assume you're familiar with area lakes, so I'll use High Rock lake that runs between Rowan and Davidson. Let's take Billy Bob and snatch him and his Johnboat off the dock at Hog Inlet and tote him to Tamarac Marina on High Rock Lake....Billy Bob, go find fish!!! Most likely his tackle, equipment and attitude are all a little of the mark of what's needed to find big largemouth bass. When he leaves the dock, he's most likely going to stay within an area closer to the marina rather than light out for farther shores in search of good fishing holes, so he's already hurt his chances even more. Billy Bob doesn't know that there's a vast amount of holes north on the Davidson County side and that's where a large majority of the bigger fish come from. Obviously, he isn't going to be as successful as say someone who fishes High Rock all weekend and three weekday afternoons from the time Alcoa lets the water run in to the time they let it drain. 

Now, bring Joe Jack to the beach and put his Ranger or Allison in the water and tell him to catch fish and see what happens....same thing. Joe Jack doesn't know the holes, may not have salted his bait or caught it fresh and doesn't understand completely how to read the water, beach or tides. He, in turn, isn't as successful as Billy Bob who fishes the area almost every afternoon and weekend. 

Understand what I mean? These guys talking about catching all of these fish are tossing bait in that water all the time, some of them daily. They know the tides, the holes, the currents, and the sandbars. They know how water temps affect different types of fish and when the bite should turn on and stop. It may be on a larger scale, but you're coming to someone else's lake and wondering why they are catching more fish than you. That's why people are taking offense to what you're saying.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

mbsandflea said:


> both!
> 
> But, i'll be serious this time. Since you are from the piedmont area of nc i assume you're familiar with area lakes, so i'll use high rock lake that runs between rowan and davidson. Let's take billy bob and snatch him and his johnboat off the dock at hog inlet and tote him to tamarac marina on high rock lake....billy bob, go find fish!!! Most likely his tackle, equipment and attitude are all a little of the mark of what's needed to find big largemouth bass. When he leaves the dock, he's most likely going to stay within an area closer to the marina rather than light out for farther shores in search of good fishing holes, so he's already hurt his chances even more. Billy bob doesn't know that there's a vast amount of holes north on the davidson county side and that's where a large majority of the bigger fish come from. Obviously, he isn't going to be as successful as say someone who fishes high rock all weekend and three weekday afternoons from the time alcoa lets the water run in to the time they let it drain.
> 
> ...


amen bro...


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Next time some one happens accuse us of being liars we all might want to act like this person is not there. Looks like we'all have done well analyzing this fellas tirade and gave him some rational objections. Instead of reaching out for guidance with a rational thought process from those fellas that are roaming the surf most days of the week. ..."We're Liars" ! Dr. Stumpy prescribes....intense hormone therapy for this person & an estrogen shot for he has too much bee-otch in him. :beer: Thank u for allowing me the opportunity to waste a few minutes of my time venting.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Very Good Mbsandflea
I fish EVERYDAY here, like i tried to say depending on what fish i want to target & what tide is i go certain spots. Everyday i see out of towners anchored up in spots in the creek & say to myself they have about as much chance of catching there as a snowball in He##. I come to the dock almost all ask how ya do, when i tell them they most likely think your the President
of the liers Club But as long as they think there is NO FISH here thats GREAT, to much traffic in the creek anyway!! Then they read my windshield
and laugh, it puts it plain & simple


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

first of all im going to say why wont you just shut the F U C K UP.....
dont blame this site for not catching anything.... check your self before we reck yourself...... 


was there all day saturday.... at the jetty...... should i even tell you what i caught....


NOT FOR YOU SO GET LOST AHOLE......
i caught a total of about 15 blues.... around the 13-15" range...
no sheepies caught 
heard of two over slot red caught
a bunch of skates
and had a nice run with the stingray
SAW ALOT OF BLUE FISH CAUGHT 


SO THIS IS WHAT I HAVE TO SAY U SUCK SO JUST GET LOST


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*FISHING is just that FISHING!!!!!!!!!!*

Went to the outer banks and EVERYONE tells of GREAT TRIPS! I caught one fish in a week...... Did I have a GREAT TIME..... YOU BET! ANYTIME sitting there with a rod in hand and not having to WORK is a GREAT DAY, no matter if the fish are biting or NOT! I have been going to Apache for the last 15-16years and some years we don't catch a thing, others get tired of catching. Had just as much of a GREAT time ALL THE YEARS together. Sit back and ENJOY IT, it is not ALWAYS about quantities, it is the joy of the time on the water. HAVE A GOOD DAY.


----------



## PISURFFISHER (Oct 22, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## gcfisherman (Oct 21, 2008)

Need for some of those locals to take me to some of those fishing holes. This guy sure knows how to fire everyone up. That's why thy call it fishing and not just catching. :fishing:


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

I understand what everybody is saying about fishing success depending on how much time and effort put into it. It's just like fishing the lakes for bass.
But at least in that, I can stick to the basics and have some measure of success: fish structure, water temps, fresh bait. It doesn't work in MI because the
quantity of fish vs the amount of boats/fisherman are inversely proportional. I'll do my part to reduce pressure, I promise. That's why I started this thread.

The thing is, I have fished in the area since I was old enough to throw a 2oz weight.
I used to live in Cherry Grove and Surfside, and my sister lives in GC.

I'm not a troll, I am just saying your fishery SUCKS pretty much and I'm tired of wasting time reading all these reports saying your catching fish every cast
when it's simply not true. There's very few pics to back up anything you are claiming, unlike other sections of P&S.
Chalk it up to trading the fishery for tourism, except that doesn't look like it's working out too well either.

As far as all the 'locals' having the edge, most of them are fresh off I-95 S and can't tell a weakfish from a spec, or pinfish from spots. So they can STFU also  

Also, Dangie704 I am sure you aren't native to Charlotte, and those tired and busted quotes from 90s raps doesn't give you much cred in the QC either


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

aardvarkgraphix said:


> Went to the outer banks and EVERYONE tells of GREAT TRIPS! I caught one fish in a week...... Did I have a GREAT TIME..... YOU BET! ANYTIME sitting there with a rod in hand and not having to WORK is a GREAT DAY, no matter if the fish are biting or NOT! I have been going to Apache for the last 15-16years and some years we don't catch a thing, others get tired of catching. Had just as much of a GREAT time ALL THE YEARS together. Sit back and ENJOY IT, it is not ALWAYS about quantities, it is the joy of the time on the water. HAVE A GOOD DAY.


I agree with this, but whats funny is in the last ten years I can count on one hand the number of times I have went on the pier, looked in coolers and saw anything more impressive than dozens of spots. If I wanted to catch and eat baitfish, I'd fish our 'lovely piedmont lakes' and catch some white perch


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

*jlove...i think you missed the point*

about the bass fishing and saltwater fishing. 

Anyway, what everyone is basically trying to tell you is that you may very well be right that south carolina saltwater fishing isn't as good as other places. But plenty of people out there are catching fish and you simply don't like it. Sorry you had a bad day or a bad couple of trips. People just don't appreciate you constantly talking about how the fishing in the grand strand area is terrible and everyone there are liars. It's not your message thats necessarily wrong. It's your approach to presenting your message.

Would you appreciate it i came to your neighborhood and all i did was say stuff like "man, this neighborhood is in the ghetto, it sucks" and "dude, your house sucks. the houses in Nags head are alot better than this piece of crap"

Thats basically what you are saying to everyone who lives in the area and fishes there. And on top of that you are telling everyone who claims to catch fish that they are liars. Double bitch slap in the face. 

Again, I've seen nothing posted on here recently that would make me think that someone is lying. If spots, 2lb bluefish and an occasional drum or trout isn't good enough for you then pack it up and try somewhere else. I personally don't take many pics of my fish because i only have 1 digital camera and can just picture my wife's face when i brought it in from surf fishing with sand and saltwater all over it. It's simply too much money to take on the beach for me. I know what I catch and don't need some stuck up person such as yourself to validate my catches.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: Funny how the drama continues. This fella still doesnt get it . Must not have liked my diagnoses in my previous thread.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

stumpy said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: Funny how the drama continues. This fella still doesnt get it . Must not have liked my diagnoses in my previous thread.


first off, it's previous post. This is my thread 

Your diagnoses has a few flaws. First you assume I'm someone upset because I didn't catch any fish (and haven't for years in MI) on a few trips.
I'm not. I just find it interesting that the only people who catch fish are 'locals'. The whole point of pier and surf fishing is that anyone can try it.

Now, when you make your living running a guide service or working on a pier, you want work and you represent something in as positive light as possible.
But if it's a commercial to drum up business, put a disclaimer on it.

I love the strand. I have family there. But I know what it is and what it isn't.
I expect when people post things like ' I caught coolers full of fish','catching fish on every cast' and then doesn't even know whats in the cooler' that somebody call them out on it. I also expect people who claim to be catching dozens of blues, or whatever fish and then moan because they cant take a pic on a cellphone cam because mommy wont let them use the digicam, not to bother posting on my 'tirade'. It's called 'little man's syndrome'.


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

*I read of lot of posts on here.....*

although I don't post that often myself, but I'm pretty sure that 99% of the folks on here do not run a guide service. Skink does work at a pier, but most of his posts have pictures to back up his reports. He even posts when he doesn't catch anything at all. Apparently you are skipping over these posts.

The only post I see that says anything about catching something on every cast is from Flytyingguy a few days ago. He has pic up there as well to show off what he caught. What do you want him to do, take a pic of every single fish he catches? The majority of people who regularly post reports include pics, but if all they catch is 2 pinfish and one bluefish, I wouldn't waste my time taking a pic of that even if i had a camera on the beach. 

Please let us know in which post that someone is claiming to have had a bunch of success catching coolers of fish that have no pics. As I said before, I do not see any recent reports that would be unbeleivable. Which ones are you talking about?


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

who cares, fish on and tight lines. I think I have been out-trolled, and obviously outfished since I'm not a local. Enjoy the tremendous spot and bluefish runs from now til early December. Next time I'm down in mid-October I'lll make sure to bring some bloodworms and not bother with the fresh cut mullet or shrimp.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Bait fish!!!!!!!!!*

Listen fellow, you say you are from the piedmont and you like to fish. Spots are baitfish in your book. Then I guess fishing at OUR local lakes are a waste of time, you know crappies are not much bigger and sometimes never catch either. BUT I hope you enjoy the time on the water here better than you do when you drive to the coast. The possibilities are better at the coast, WHEN you are at the RIGHT PLACE AT THE RIGHT TIME! I do fish for SPOTS, WHITING, BUT, I also fish for flounder and others as well. My biggest catch from the Apache pier is a 42" Red Drum, CITATION SIZED!!!!!! I have pics to prove it. Do I get upset because I do not catch one EVERYTIME I GO TO THE COAST, Nope, It was a BONUS!!!!!!! AGAIN, fishing is FISHING!!!!!! ENJOY IT or sit behind the TV and let someone else that does, ENJOY IT!:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

*So no examples of posts....*

where you believe someone has posted a false fishing report?


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

blues, reds, flounder, and trout. If you want spots, they are $1.99 a lb at the fish market and 3 to a lb.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

:fishing:opcorn::beer:


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

jrabon18 said:


> where you believe someone has posted a false fishing report?


http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=80965 weak not spec. have to give the guy some cred he posted nice pics of wrong fish

http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=81062
"couple of blues and several nice whiting we caught, but mostly spots. Some nice ones but a bunch of kinda smaller spots..."
again wrong fish than pictured, confusing spots w/ pins and then STFU when corrected.

Then posts of "I don't know where you were, I caught fish all day' type of stuff from people with like 2 posts and registered this month on the website

Skink's posts are pretty exactly much what should they should be, and he probably has better access to take pics of people catching fish on the pier. I say good job!


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*ENOUGH is ENOUGH!*

Get over it, SELL YOUR BOAT!!!! SELL YOU RODS!!!!! take up drinking:beer:, cussing,stealing,DRUGS:--| and all those other things that make AMERICA GREAT!!!! as for the rest of us that enjoy the simpler things in LIFE, we will sit back catch them if we can, shoot the bull with the others while we are waiting if we cannot. I WORK TO HARD to get Totally upset because a little or BIG fish does not get on the other end of my line. AGAIN, sit and look at the SUNRISE or SUNSET, or Watch the BOSS!!! the water will win in MY BOOK EVERYTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

aardvarkgraphix said:


> Get over it, SELL YOUR BOAT!!!! SELL YOU RODS!!!!! take up drinking:beer:, cussing,stealing,DRUGS:--| and all those other things that make AMERICA GREAT!!!! as for the rest of us that enjoy the simpler things in LIFE, we will sit back catch them if we can, shoot the bull with the others while we are waiting if we cannot. I WORK TO HARD to get Totally upset because a little or BIG fish does not get on the other end of my line. AGAIN, sit and look at the SUNRISE or SUNSET, or Watch the BOSS!!! the water will win in MY BOOK EVERYTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


You must be from Landis


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*?????????????*

YOU MUST BE A TRANSPLANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from ?????? END OF DISCUSSION!!!!!


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

aardvarkgraphix said:


> YOU MUST BE A TRANSPLANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from ?????? END OF DISCUSSION!!!!!


lol Stanly county. about 10th generation. I don't live there anymore because there are no jobs, but the fishing and hunting is good!
Not alot of transplants there, either.

just to help all the transplants:
"Landis is a town in Rowan County, North Carolina, in the United States. As of the 2000 census, the town population was 2,996. The town is located just north of Kannapolis, NC and south of China Grove, NC."

BTW there aint nothing wrong w/ Landis I was just making an educated guess based on your posts


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

jlove1974 said:


> http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=80965 weak not spec. have to give the guy some cred he posted nice pics of wrong fish
> 
> http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=81062
> "couple of blues and several nice whiting we caught, but mostly spots. Some nice ones but a bunch of kinda smaller spots..."
> ...


ok, FTG made a simple mistake, and was politely corrected. dont act like you have never incorrectly ID'ed a fish before. and in the other post the gentleman acknowledged in the sentence after the part that you quoted that he had some pinfish in the cooler, and then later shed light to the fact that he keeps them and used them for catfish bait. 

you still have no ground. you are hellbent on the fact that we are all part of some grand scheme to dupe you out of your money by leading you here with false tales of fish being caught. this is not the case man, and when confronted about it, you just start with lame attempts to pick people's posts apart because they dont have a pic or a "beer can" to judge the size of the fish by. give it a rest man.

out trolled you say? i think not. out classed maybe, since you have shown that you have none.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> ok, FTG made a simple mistake, and was politely corrected. dont act like you have never incorrectly ID'ed a fish before. and in the other post the gentleman acknowledged in the sentence after the part that you quoted that he had some pinfish in the cooler, and then later shed light to the fact that he keeps them and used them for catfish bait.
> 
> you still have no ground. you are hellbent on the fact that we are all part of some grand scheme to dupe you out of your money by leading you here with false tales of fish being caught. this is not the case man, and when confronted about it, you just start with lame attempts to pick people's posts apart because they dont have a pic or a "beer can" to judge the size of the fish by. give it a rest man.
> 
> out trolled you say? i think not. out classed maybe, since you have shown that you have none.


coming from a guy that immediately PMs me about my little thread because his feelings got hurt, that means so much. Sorry I insulted your little clique there hoss  nothing wrong with a little honesty though, even if brutal.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

JLOVE,
I fish GC and used to fish SS alot next time You are comeing down I am going to give you a tad bit of friendly advice. Please take this to heart. Take some time to get to know some of our members down there. Dont jump on here and call people liers. I have fished GC pier when people were not catching a darn thing but pinfish, but I pull up 6 really nice Northern Kingfish. I have seen a member of this board drop a finger mullet right down were someone else was fishing and caught a really nice flounder. 
The guys on this board if you get to know them will help you catch fish, everyone I have met so far is nice and friendly. Heck if I were to be on the pier and you came up to me I would share prity much everything I have with you. I dont post many pictures on the board, maybe I should. I have nver been to GC and not put some fish in my coolers and I am not talking 1 or 2 fish either.
Plenty of the guys on here from the GC, MI, and Myrtle beach area have met me and I have met them and Have seen plenty of the fish they have caught. I dont doubt the fish they catch and when I get reports from them I catch fish.
So think what you will, but if you would like to change your mind let me know when you are coming to Myrtle Beach, I will introduce you to some people and take you for a bit of fishing and relaxing. You can see what some of the grandstand has to offer.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## PISURFFISHER (Oct 22, 2009)

Look dude I live, and was born and raised in Winston-Salem. Work and live here yet I manage to catch fish nearly every time im on the stand( pics posted at Garden City Tackle to prove it!) You know how that is.... locals! have met some of the nicest people and most helpful on here. Be polite ask for help, its just that simple! Quit being a dam jerk and admit you were wrong. ps.... i'll be standing of the north causeway bridge all weekend if theres anything I can do to help you!!!


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

*You still haven't told me anything*



> http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum...ad.php?t=80965 weak not spec. have to give the guy some cred he posted nice pics of wrong fish


This guy misidentified a fish. He didn't claim he caught 1000 fish



> http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum...ad.php?t=81062
> "couple of blues and several nice whiting we caught, but mostly spots. Some nice ones but a bunch of kinda smaller spots..."
> again wrong fish than pictured, confusing spots w/ pins and then STFU when corrected.


Same deal here. So what there are a few pinfish in there. I see a blue and a few whiting in one of those pictures. No lies here either



> Then posts of "I don't know where you were, I caught fish all day' type of stuff from people with like 2 posts and registered this month on the website


Where are these posts that say this. I don't see anyone claiming to catch fish all day every day. 




> Skink's posts are pretty exactly much what should they should be, and he probably has better access to take pics of people catching fish on the pier. I say good job!


Exactly what I already told you about Skinks posts.


The bottom line is that it's called fishing, not catching. Don't get your panties in a wad because you didn't catch anything.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

jrabon18 said:


> This guy misidentified a fish. He didn't claim he caught 1000 fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw posts saying catching every cast, but I'm not on the defensive here.
The fishing sucks IMO down there, and I have chosen not to waste anymore time. SO stop wasting yours trying to prove me wrong. Be glad, soon you'll have it to yourself. Horry has already cut their own throat by catering to the transplants and cutting ties with the people who made that place a destination. Enjoy the peace and quiet, and the fine fishing!


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Caught 40 more whiting today!!
Sorry no pics. But if ya hurry down to Kens[ Big O's dog cart] across from
Creek rats in MI maybe he will have some left. i drop off fish there to pass
out to locals
By the way since i don't take pics. ASK HIM if any locals stop by ALMOST Everyday and offer him fish[ even a TRANSPLANT YANKEE] JUST ASK!!!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

:beer: opcorn:


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

fshnjoe said:


> Caught 40 more whiting today!!
> Sorry no pics. But if ya hurry down to Kens[ Big O's dog cart] across from
> Creek rats in MI maybe he will have some left. i drop off fish there to pass
> out to locals
> By the way since i don't take pics. ASK HIM if any locals stop by ALMOST Everyday and offer him fish[ even a TRANSPLANT YANKEE] JUST ASK!!!


see I know you're telling the truth because you didn't say it with a lawnguyland accent, and you didn't call it a kingfish. And you didn't hold your reel upside down


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Skink, 

Pass the corn, I'm gettin' hungry watching everyone feed the troll.


 opcorn:


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

WOW ! 65 posts and the drama continues.......opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::beer: Dark beer, looks like Guinness , my favorite


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

*some ppl just don't get it*

Let me get my 2 cents in the pot!! For you to say our fishery "down here" sucks is a little biased coming from a guy that went fishing one day in the inlet and didnt catch anything. I don't care if your grandma is the crab cake lady, and you have been fishing since you were in diapers. The proper thing to do if you can not catch fish is get in touch with some of the locals on the site who are catching, and go fishing with them. I can't speak for everyone, but most of the guys on p&s are more than willing to help someone catch some fish. I know if you would have contacted me before going on your little rant I would have been glad to have met you this past weekend and you could have surf fished with me and you would have caught some fish and probably been bragging about them instead of being a little biotch crying about your lack of success. I fished Friday evening, and sat, sun morning this past weekend with quite a bit of success. Blues were a little annoying b/c they were biting b4 anything else could but I did manage to get 2 keeper flounder a half dozen whiting, 2 med size pompano, 1 small weakfish, a 22" speck and a 3' sand tiger shark. Add to that the pinfish and I didn't have time to sit down. 

As for catching fish every cast like FTG claimed, nowhere in that post did he say anything about MI. If you have been skunked 3 years in a row, then by all means try something/somewhere else. Did you give pawleys island a shot? or the surf? The surf is much more active until Nov. that is when most of the reds and trout move into the inlet. I know FTG fishes behind the Holiday Inn in surfside, he tells everyone this so if you did not go fish behind the Holiday Inn in the surf with a kastmaster and some fresh mullet, don't go calling people liars, and don't claim a fishery sucks b/c you can't find the fish!!


----------



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

I might as well toss in here.I seriously doubt this board is populated with compulsive liars.Is it possible somebody might exaggerate from time to time?Make an honest mistake?Of course they do.It's human nature.Having said that,many of the posters her have put serious time in on the planks and sand.There ability to get on fish is going to be greater than most others.They are just going to have a better chance of reeling something in.I think the SC coast is a challenging area to fish.I hate to say it,but I would rate the fishery here as weak.It can be tough.Particulary over the last 10 years or so. I know I have seen it drop off.Beach replenishment or whatever the reasons may be.Is the fishing better on the Outer Banks?That's a no brainer, but also an unfair comparison.The Banks are world class.Not many places do compare to it.The beaches in SC are generally flat and the water is shallow.Just the way it is.However the locals know where to go.That's the benefit of having the time to fish more than just an ocassional weekend.It's hard to drive down from somewhere and just go out and slay the fish on the SC coast.Just takes a little more work because the fishery here isnt above average.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

If you have been skunked 3 years in a row, you just ain't doing something right. To blame others and call them liars make you a pretty small and petty person.

Rather than blame others, figure out what you did wrong and fix it. Get off your lazy butt and talk to people because the locals are great and the guys will help a person out as long as they are decent.

Oops! Sorry, I said decent and after all your self righteous ranting, raving and such, you probably don't stand much chance of anyone wanting to help you out.

People like you make a lot of us :--|


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

**

opcorn::beer:


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

wow this is interesting:beer:opcorn: but your right i spent almost 5000 bucks on fishing this year to not catch fish! your right no fish here and deffenitly no big ones


----------



## gymyrat (Sep 15, 2010)

i'm a relative newbie to this forrum ......... & up until now, i've been a lurker, trying to learn about pier & surf-fishing (i.e. hot-spots, rigs, bait, fishing reports, etc.) in this area i've moved to & have grown to love .............. i'm relatively old (62) & a life-long, on & off, non-expert surf-fisherman (mostly va - sandbridge & nc - outerbanks).............. & this is my 1st post here (only because i couldn't resist posting on this delightful & entertaining thread)........

i have 2 diagnoses for jlove1974 (& jlove1974, i truly thank you for this thread, it's been a totally enjoyable read):

1) arrogance
2) narcissistic personality disorder


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Keep it civil, guys. There's nothing wrong a little disagreement, but if this keeps going south it'll get locked.


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

Gentlemen (and ladies): 

Y'all are being punked (i.e. made a fool of) by this troll. Can't you see that it's just jerking y'all around for attention? Who really gives a flying rat's *ss if this guy has caught fish here or not? Attention whores (me, me, me) normally say something outrageous then continue to drag folks in to continue a "dead" conversation to keep attention. If this dude didn't catch any fish while here, then too bad, so sad, I don't either every time I go out. It's normal to defend your home ground; that's what trolls feed on. 

Ignore the dude.....eventually they all go away. Don't be used. Let 'er die, now.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi gymyrat. Your diagnoses is much more accurate than mine. The hormone therapy & estrogen shot I prescribed wont work for those conditions. I wonder if this could be made in to Prime Time Drama show...cbs, abc ...whatever, got plenty opcorn:opcorn::beer::beer:


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm a compulsive liar....just kidding. Or am I?


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn::beer:


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

sand flea said:


> Keep it civil, guys. There's nothing wrong a little disagreement, but if this keeps going south it'll get locked.


Please lock it. I've gotten my 1200 views since I am such a troll and that's what I after


----------

